# Inlay on box lid.



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Rose inlaid into hinged box lid. Eastern red cedar box 8"x6"x2" with Bois'darc (also called Hedge or Osage Orange) rose and poplar leaves. Using the double bevel inlay method on my scroll saw.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Jim, do you have something against the project section? Why do you post your projects here?


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Because this is the forum to talk about usiung a scroll saw.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I think it should be in the project section. Maybe we should see what others think.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

You do great work, Jim.

Doesn't matter a whit to me whether its here or in projects.


----------



## copcarcollector (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks great Jim!


----------



## oltexasboy1 (Sep 25, 2013)

It looks good , it's your piece , put it where you want it.


----------



## knotheadswoodshed (Jun 14, 2012)

very nicely done, it shouldn't be posted here….it should be posted in the "daily top 3"


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice work, Jim. 
Must've been a labor of love, because hedge ain't all that easy to work.


----------

